
The woes of Windows 10 - Apocryphon
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21715831-why-so-many-pc-users-are-refusing-upgrade-windows-10-woes-windows-10
======
RichardHeart
"There is no question that Windows 10 is an impressive piece of software, and
quite the most secure operating system ever devised." No.

~~~
dcdevito
Ha. Yeah, even as a happy Win10 user I chuckled at that

------
dcdevito
Clickbaity article.

